# Sticky  SURF SKILLS - OVERVIEW



## Davey G

We recently held a kayak surf skills session up here at Noosa. This is the 2nd annual one we have done and the attendees really benefitted from some of the advice given on the day. Due to the success of this event I've been asked to outline some of the tips given on the day in the hope that it may assist other yakkers thinking about / faced with surf launches/landings. The following information is copy/pasted directly from my notes so it may not make 100% sense. If you have any questions just ask, and if you have any other advice/tips/suggestions then also please add them to this thread. Thanks Dave

*NOOSA YAKKERS SURF DAY*

AIM OF DAY. To educate attendees on risks and how to minimize to ensure safety of themselves and other beach users. To ensure that Yakkers are aware of their own and their crafts limitations and what conditions they are comfortable in.

*1. RISK AWARENESS AND ANALYSIS*

•	Minimise risk by being prepared, aware and practiced. 
•	Type of risks apparent - Physical Risk (injury), Mental Risk (fear), Social (embarrassment), Financial (lost gear). 
•	People risks (unprepared, unfit, unaware)
•	Equipment risk (faulty, substandard, broken or incorrect gear) 
•	Environment Risk (location, conditions, stingers, rocks, other water users, changing conditions)
•	Identify hazards - what could cause harm or loss? 
•	Avoid risks where possible - if not 'prepared' - do not participate.
•	In return for risk there are positive rewards - fun, knowledge, health, confidence and skills
•	Monitor risk levels at all times, conditions can change (eg low tide/high tide/ wind/swell)
•	Restricting participation to unsuitable persons.
•	Ensure all participants have correct equipment and know how to use it
•	Location and access to first aid / support facilities
•	Buddy system and head count on regular basis
•	Monitor correct use of all equipment

*2. PERSONAL PREPERATION*

•	Fitness, physical and swimming ability - ensure YOU are comfortable with your limits
•	Ideally need to be a capable swimmer with reasonable fitness. 200m swim in under 5 minutes is a good benchmark
•	Mental preparation - ensure you are comfortable with what you are about to do
•	If in doubt of your ability you can always come back another day. 
•	Do not go if you are not 100% confident
•	Wear suitable watersports clothing and sun protection. NO BAGGY CLOTHING which can DRAG YOU UNDER or get SNAGGED on equipment
•	Confidence and fitness will assist you to be more successful and have more fun

*3. EQUIPMENT PREPERATION *

•	Kayak needs to be suitable for intended use. Paddle kayaks are OK in surf, most pedal kayaks are not as you lose the ability to paddle steer/brace
•	SOT's not generally surf craft, some surf OK, most don't. Be ready to swim
•	Yaks balance point / weight is in centre so turning ability is limited. Kayaks don't react like surfboards
•	PFD use in surf - pros and cons. 
•	Tethers - avoid in surf zone
•	No broken, loose or sharp objects - cut hazards
•	Ensure correct use and fit of equipment for each person
•	Ensure hatches, straps etc all secure.
•	Access to First Aid if needed

*4. PRE-LAUNCH PREPERATION*

•	Ensure knowledge of weather forecasts, wind, tide, rain for duration of trip etc
•	Assess local environment, crowds, other beach / water users
•	Identify rips, gutters and sandbanks - where is the water coming in, where is it going out?
•	Identify paddle out / paddle in zone and be able to locate it from the water
•	Type of waves - rolling surf or dumping surf? 
•	Avoid breaking wave zone and shore dump as much as possible
•	2 areas - Surf Zone & Safe Zone
•	Communications - how will you communicate with group/others if in trouble?
•	Signals / access to help / find out local lifesaver VHF channel / phone number

*5. TECHNIQUE*

GOING OUT
•	Paddling style/ efficient technique
•	Be aware it is difficult to paddle in aerated water 
•	Rudder steering / paddle rudder
•	Technique for heading out - timing, point nose into wave at all times, when approaching waves keep your speed up, wait for dumpers. Speed will help with balance
•	Reverse paddle if necessary to avoid dumping waves
•	Once you commit, go hard and don't stop! Ensure you reach 'safe' zone before stopping

COMING IN
•	Watch and time sets for a few minutes to get an idea for the sets. 
•	Sets usually come in groups of 3-6 waves, come in on back of last wave
•	Ensure you are in correct 'paddle in' zone - ie not too far out/in
•	Ensure nobody in your path (swimmers, other yakkers)
•	When ready to go, GO without hesitation
•	If caught by wave, speed is your friend, keep paddling and ruddering to maintain directional control
•	If nose turns sideways be prepared, lean INTO wave and brace with paddle on wave side (leaning away from beach)
•	Low brace, keep your shoulders safe (high brace can dislocate shoulder)
•	Maintain brace until the wave lest you go, deeper brace can be used to pop over back of wave.
•	If it looks like you will be dumped, be prepared to abandon ship - however please be aware of any other water users in the path of your kayak before doing this.
•	To slow down/stop throw legs over side
•	If capsized in surf zone and you cannot re-board grab tail of yak and ride kayak in. Your body acts as sea anchor, kayak won't get away from you
•	Grabbing the side handle may give you more ability to 'surf' the kayak back to the beach but also more risk of injuring your shoulders 
•	Don't be afraid to let kayak go and swim in if necessary

*6. GROUPS *

•	If you are in a group situation, how many in group? 
•	Buddy up in groups of 3 or 4 - and ensure you all look out for each other / your partner
•	Be aware of other water users and ready to assist if required. 
•	Communication - how will you communicate with group? Radio/signals?
•	ENSURE ALL GROUP is aware of procedures

*SAFETY ISSUES - VITAL AT ALL TIMES*

•	WATCH AND LISTEN FOR WAVES AT ALL TIMES
•	If in difficulty raise arm above head and wave slowly side to side to attract lifesaver / group attention
•	If you fall off kayak in surf zone, ensure you watch waves and stay on ocean side of yak
•	When exiting kayak ALWAYS stay on ocean side of kayak or you risk getting broken legs
•	Do not stay in IMPACT ZONE
•	Never get between yak and beach in surf

*SURF DAY TASKS FOR PARTICIPANTS (if conditions permit)*

•	Identify safe paddle out zone and potential hazards
•	Paddle into, over and through breaking and broken waves (surf zone)
•	Practice paddle backwards / retreat from wave
•	Paddle out through surf to 'safe' zone - using rip if available
•	Capsize and re-mount yak in safe zone - technique
•	Throw paddle away, swim to / with paddle in safe zone
•	Low brace - technique on flat water
•	Catch unbroken wave and rudder / paddle steer
•	Lean into broken wave with low brace
•	Steer off unbroken waves
•	Turn around in surf zone
•	Capsize and remount yak in surf zone
•	Swim with yak in surf zone
•	Practice

Participants to wear surf sport helmets and suitable CORRECT fitting pfd at all times. No more than 3-4 kayaks in the water at one time. Leader / instructor should be water safety qualified, bring rescue boards/tubes, first aid kit, tow rope, knife, duct tape, spare paddle, communication equipment. Ideally 2 water safety (on board/kayak) in the water near participants, 1 water safety on beach/shallow water to assist with runaway kayaks


----------



## fisherjayse

Excellent stuff Dave...thank you


----------



## BIGKEV

Excellent Davey.

Only other note that I could possibly think to add is just expanding on your last point in SAFETY ISSUES.


Davey G said:


> •	Never get between yak and beach in surf


And that is to also include the wash or beach. It is all too easy to walk up to a yak that is sitting all but dry sideways on the beach to drag it that last little bit and have the wash surge up the beach and drive the yak into your shins sometimes with enough force to knock you over. Always walk behind the yak first, and thus keeping the yak between yourself and the beach. I've had plenty of bruises on my shins to reinforce this little mental note......


----------

